# UK to Canada



## Fountain30 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi all.

I was hoping for some guidance or support. I’ve wanted to move abroad for a long time and Canada seems a great option for me now. The company I work for have a subsidiary business there.

However, can somebody please clarify the actual process? Could I be sponsored for work or would I need to take a different route? I am 27 and work in an internal recruitment role. Not sure if it’s considered ‘skilled’ or not. Would they accept this profession if I couldn’t move with my company (assuming I can?) I’ve also read about language tests etc and there’s so much online to read and go through! Just want it to be simplified if possible.

Many thanks, I appreciate your time.


----------



## Fountain30 (Mar 11, 2019)

To clarify - the subsidiary businesses’ office is in toronto.


----------



## Fountain30 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi all.

Can nobody help me on this?


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

Fountain30 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I was hoping for some guidance or support. I’ve wanted to move abroad for a long time and Canada seems a great option for me now. The company I work for have a subsidiary business there.
> 
> ...


Hi 

There are couple of thing here, i think you getting confused between the two. Let me clarify the same:

1) Suppose your get transferred within the company. Your visa, which would be applied to is intra company transfer. It is an employer specific visa which means you can't change your employer in this case. This is one which is preffered by most of the immigrants.

2) You apply for Canada PR visa as a skilled worker and then apply for jobs there. This visa is generally for 5 years and you can apply for citizenship within the 3rd year of your stay under the visa, if you fulfill all the conditions. There are heterogeneous methods to apply for the same. Following are some of the methods to apply for PR visa in Canada:

i) Canada Express Entry
ii) Provincial Nominee Program
iii) Quebec Skilled Worker Program

If you fit in the conditions of any of the immigration programs, you can straight away apply for them. 

Hope the things become clear from the answer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sheral singh said:


> 1) Suppose your get transferred within the company. Your visa, which would be applied to is intra company transfer. It is an employer specific visa which means you can't change your employer in this case. *This is one which is preffered by most of the immigrants.*



Oh really? And what, exactly, are you basing that claim on?


----------

